# Heart of the Boreal Photography Workshop June 2013



## Borealheart (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello fellow photographers!

I am just letting you all know of our inaugural workshop whereyou can be one of the first to photograph the proposed PimachiowinAki UNESCO World Heritage Site located in one of the last remainingintact boreal forests left on earththat only a few have experienced.  You will be part of a smallgroup with two celebrated photographers providing hands oninstruction, where you will learn new skills and experience acultural and environmental landscape that will soon be protected.

We havespecial pricing available for photography groups before March 01,2013.


Formore information, please visit our website - www.heartoftheborealphotography.com or contact me at: info@heartoftheborealphotography.com

I'd love to hear your feedback on the website or answer any of your questions.


Richard


----------

